# Caravan rental in the Algarve



## faith4imani (Oct 11, 2014)

I am planning to go out to The Algarve for 1-3 months - November, December, January 2015 - as a prelude to actually move out there full time.
I'd like to stay in a caravan on a fixed site for a period including the winter months.
Can anyone recommend a good cheap site in The Algarve that I can contact for a rental please?
I'm into community development; teenage pregnancy/parenting programmes, mentoring, programmes for the elderly, restorative approaches etc and would like to do some work during that time. I also have head and neck, hand and feet massage skills.
Does anyone know of agencies that I may approach please? 

THANKS MUCH!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me warning you that Portugal is full of 'alternative therapy types' and pretty much all of them are out of work and looking for ways to put food on the table so you'll find it a lot easier to earn a living if you don't have to rely on those skills.

I wish you all the luck in the world anyway.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Following on from TM's response you would also need fluent Portuguese to be able to work in these fields.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Caravan rental might be available at the site in Castro Marim


----------



## faith4imani (Oct 11, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> Hope you don't mind me warning you that Portugal is full of 'alternative therapy types' and pretty much all of them are out of work and looking for ways to put food on the table so you'll find it a lot easier to earn a living if you don't have to rely on those skills.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world anyway.



Thanks very much for the heads up but you know when you KNOW it's what you just have to do!?
Well that's how I feel.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I would also like to know about the caravan rental all round portugal please?


----------

